# 15" LCD Monitor suggestions plz



## esumitkumar (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi 

I have 7 yrs old 14 " CRT monitor ..It went dead yesterday. Can anyone suggest which 15" LCD to buy ? I hav efew concerns :

1. Ppl say LCD bad for eyes ? is that true ? ( i work in office 8-10 hrs on a CRT and then at home i do some surfing + watching movie daily) 

2. We frnds usually watch movies on my PC..will LCD position and viewing angle will be a problem for movie watchers ? 

3. Which brand is cheapest and best in LCD ?

Thanks 
Sumit


----------



## janitha (Jul 13, 2007)

1. Quite contrary.Your eyes will get a lot of relief after switching to LCD and there will be much less radiation.
2. The matter is not the same here. Those sitting at an angle will have a poorer viewing experience.
3. Vewsonic, which was very costly once have become cheap now. Get a 15" for about Rs.7400/-. But better still, get a 17" by paying another 700 rupees.


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 13, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> 1. Ppl say LCD bad for eyes ? is that true ? ( i work in office 8-10 hrs on a CRT and then at home i do some surfing + watching movie daily)


Lcd is definetly uncomfortable if use it with default brightness and contrast, reduce the brightness to appropriate levels, expect some uneasiness for the first month, ur eyes need to cope with the new Lcd.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 14, 2007)

samsung 540n is my suggestion
i am usin it & it is very good


----------



## janitha (Jul 14, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> samsung 540n is my suggestion
> i am usin it & it is very good


May be, but I think it will cost about Rs. 8.2K.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 15, 2007)

^^it was also the best performer in 15" category in digit


----------



## janitha (Jul 15, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> ^^it was also the best performer in 15" category in digit



But for that price or even less, he will get a Viewsonic 17". Two inches matter a lot and Viewsonic is not a bad brand.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 15, 2007)

i bought it 4 months ago & then 17" wasnt that cheap.. now if its cheaper then he can go with viewsonic


----------



## PikachuTrAiNeR (Jul 15, 2007)

Well, I'd just want to point out that you'd be better off going with a 17" flat panel. I'd also advise using your TV for the purpose of watching movies, since a screen just won't help with the angle issue. You could get a line out cable for the purpose.
And *do NOT* get a CRT again. A LCD will help your  eyes a tad better. Whoever told you LCDs hurt is a nublet. After you get one, you'll no longer have those hurting, itchy, red eyes you have / used to have.


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 15, 2007)

^^thats not always the case,a small percentage of people r allergic to lcd's back light


----------



## janitha (Jul 15, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> ^^thats not always the case,a small percentage of people r allergic to lcd's back light



Allergic to Light?


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 15, 2007)

^^at least for some *www.cloanto.com/users/mcb/19960719lcd.html

For most, lcd is better than crt..no radiation or other kind of emissions


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks all..so viewsonic 17" which model should i take and whats the price ?



> Whoever told you LCDs hurt is a nublet


i read this in all digit threads..do a search with keyword LCD ..


----------



## janitha (Jul 16, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> ^^at least for some *www.cloanto.com/users/mcb/19960719lcd.html
> 
> For most, lcd is better than crt..no radiation or other kind of emissions



Interesting. But the author still prefers to use LCD!


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 16, 2007)

^^yeah,i have problem with lcd, but i still prefer lcd becoz crt has radiation and other thermionic emissions.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 18, 2007)

> viewsonic 17" which model should i take and whats the price



somebody tell


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 18, 2007)

actually sorry i cant help much

but recent issue of digit had a complete review of Monitors !! it rocked !! i think it was 2 months back !! 

go for the ViewSonic 17inch WideScreen (16:10)...there is only 1 such offering from viewsonic btw..so no confusions
17 inch cost abt 500 Rs more then 15 inch monitors !! big deal so go for 17


----------

